
U.S. Orders Chinese Company to Sell Grindr App - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-orders-chinese-company-to-sell-grindr-app-11553717942
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19498975](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19498975).

